# Siteground Question



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

I have spent way too many hours putting together my daughter's web site and today I published it. Now it seems that it doesn't work if you access it using AOL or Internet Explorer. It works fine with Firefox and Flock. With the others the home page has overlapping text and if you put something in the shopping cart and try to go back to continue shopping it takes you to a page that customers shouldn't see as well as when or if you do get back to the right page the scroll bars are gone from the pages and you only get the top half of the page and can't see what is below. Has anyone else had these problems and/or know how to fix it. I'd hate to lose out on potential customers who use browsers that don't allow the site to work properly. I can't seem to figure out a way to contact anyone at siteground. All I get are the FAQs. Thanks,

Nomad


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

yea is this one of those free hosting things?

If so drop the few dollars and go to a REAL webhosting company that actually answers the telephone.

Remember, you get what you pay for.

L


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

lharvey said:


> yea is this one of those free hosting things?
> 
> If so drop the few dollars and go to a REAL webhosting company that actually answers the telephone.
> 
> ...


It is a pay hosting site, though I'm not too sure it's a great one. 

Nomad


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

hooo boy... 
There's an 800 number somewhere because I had trouble getting my shopping cart installed and I remember talking to _someone_... 
But where I _found_ that number? I just don't know...


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

ErinP said:


> hooo boy...
> There's an 800 number somewhere because I had trouble getting my shopping cart installed and I remember talking to _someone_...
> But where I _found_ that number? I just don't know...


They make it as difficult as possible to contact them. I think they try to get people to upgrade, so they make more money. All I know is I did everything right and spent too many hours doing it to have it not work properly on different browsers. I can't understand how it can work on some but not others. Guess I'll just keep asking around and try to find that phone number. Thanks.

I just tried it will AOL again and though the Home Page text is still out of place, the shopping cart is working. It even went back to the proper page like it should. Maybe I can live with the text problem. Of course it looks pretty unprofessional.


Nomad


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

What is the name of your home page? Should be something like index.htm, index.html, index.php, home.php?

What tool did you use to create the page?


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Your site is displaying in IE now - wasn't 5 minutes ago. It looks like IE is having trouble with spacing. That is common with IE - has to do with the way IE calculates space - does it differently than the other browsers.

You also should change the site to use www.

Siteground support is good, once you figure out how to use it. 

Open a ticket for support to get your name changed to use www.

Login to siteground
Click Get Support
Click Get Support Help Desk
Other Technical Issues
Domain/DNS issues
Other domain Issues
Then click on (click here to contact us) This opens the ticket system

Just tell them you want to be able to access the site as www.dashellasgallery.com

They will either make the change for you or send you the instructions to do it yourself.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

MoonRiver said:


> Your site is displaying in IE now - wasn't 5 minutes ago. It looks like IE is having trouble with spacing. That is common with IE - has to do with the way IE calculates space - does it differently than the other browsers.
> 
> You also should change the site to use www.
> 
> ...



Thanks, I did that and they changed it for me. But I see that it didn't make any difference in the overlapping text. I don't know what to do now.

Nomad


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Nomad said:


> Thanks, I did that and they changed it for me. But I see that it didn't make any difference in the overlapping text. I don't know what to do now.
> 
> Nomad


The tool is you are using uses tables to layout the page. IE has known problems working with tables. Sometimes you can fix a problem like this by adding more white space between page elements.

I would do a search on tool name and ie and table and see what you get. Or go to the tool home page and see if they have a fix for the table problem.


----------



## PulpFaction (Jul 23, 2009)

I always had a terrible time with Siteground. I've had much better luck with a few FREE Web site builders, actually! We switched my friend's site over to Weebly and have been pleased. I've been using Wix for mine (www.pulpfactionproductions.com) and was tickled pink that I got the whole thing set up in one afternoon. Their eCommerce packages are a little spendy though if you're not yet sure how sales are gonna be.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

PulpFaction said:


> I always had a terrible time with Siteground. I've had much better luck with a few FREE Web site builders, actually! We switched my friend's site over to Weebly and have been pleased. I've been using Wix for mine (www.pulpfactionproductions.com) and was tickled pink that I got the whole thing set up in one afternoon. Their eCommerce packages are a little spendy though if you're not yet sure how sales are gonna be.


I started using it a few years ago because it has Moodle (Learning Management System) support. I use it now for blogging (WordPress). 

Siteground's up time is very good and their support is OK once you figure out how it works (they don't make it easy). I either create my sites from scratch with html or use Dreamweaver. Have never tried their sitebuilder, but most sitebuilders suck.

They have been running a special of $10 for the 1st year hosting and that includes registering the domain name.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

I think the problem has been fixed. At least the last time I opened the site with both AOL and IE the text was where it was supposed to be and the cart worked right. The wife's nephew has a computer consulting business and he gave me a bit of help and then had a web guy he knows go in and do something. I haven't heard from him in the last hour, but he must have been the one to straighten it out. I am clueless with this stuff. It's funny in a way because I used a computer every day in my job as a designer/drafter yet I really know nothing about them or the internet. And for some reason my old bean doesn't seem to want to absorb any new knowledge. Thanks for the assistance.

Nomad


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Great. I think it was that your dtd statement was incomplete and was forcing you into quirks mode. Or he could have changed the spacing. I would appreciate if you would ask and see if that's what it was.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

MoonRiver said:


> Great. I think it was that your dtd statement was incomplete and was forcing you into quirks mode. Or he could have changed the spacing. I would appreciate if you would ask and see if that's what it was.



Here's what the web guy told him.

Found two issues: The image over the Company News was tagged as <h2> or Heading2. Also, the text "Company News" followed the image so it tended to push the container out to the right. I isolated the image in its own table cell and everything looks good now!


Nomad


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

OK. Thanks. Glad you got it to work.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

MoonRiver said:


> OK. Thanks. Glad you got it to work.


After the guy got it fixed I looked at it and the picture on the home page looked too wide, I remember what the kitty looked like and he wasn't wide. And the text wasn't set even below the picture. So I fixed it. Boy, did I. I screwed it up again. But this time I went in and deleted the picture out of the text box and made a new picture box. I straightened up the text and all is well again. 

Nomad


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Just thinking out loud here. Whenever I buy something on the web, I also search for a coupon first. At least half the time I find one. So why not bump the price up $1 and then offer free shipping if they have the coupon. People love to think they got a bargain.

Ask one of the moderators where you could post that you are giving HT members free shipping on orders until Aug 1, 2010.


----------

